# città che oggi lo ospita



## L.Dex

Hi. Can you use hosting in this way in English? Does it mean the same thing. In the Italian it means that Bob is staying/living in Rome for a while.

Original:
In una recente intervista Bob ha dichiarato che esiste un asse tra Roma, città che oggi lo ospita e Istanbul, sua città natale. 

My version:
In a recent interview, Bob declared that there exists an axis between Rome, the city currently hosting the artist, and Istanbul, the city of his birth. 

Does it work?

Thanks!

LDex


----------



## entrapta

Sorry, what is your native language? It's not so clear...


----------



## L.Dex

My native language is English! But I'm not sure if hosting can be used in this way....
I was hoping for some opinions!


----------



## GavinW

L.Dex said:


> Can you use hosting in this way in English? Does it work?


 
Hi L.Dex,

In answer to your questions: no, you can't; and no, it doesn't!
That said, entrapta's puzzlement is understandable: it's not so normal for someone to ask a question here and also seek guidance on their use of their first language! ;-)

Personally, I would say something like: "the city where he currently lives/resides" or "the city which he currently calls home" (for this use of "ospitare", which you have clearly understood correctly).
Hope this helps.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Yes, you can use_ hosting _that way in American English, but it is slightly unusual.


----------



## entrapta

That's interesting...


----------



## L.Dex

GavinW said:


> Hi L.Dex,
> 
> In answer to your questions: no, you can't; and no, it doesn't!
> That said, entrapta's puzzlement is understandable: it's not so normal for someone to ask a question here and also seek guidance on their use of their first language! ;-)
> 
> Personally, I would say something like: "the city where he currently lives/resides" or "the city which he currently calls home" (for this use of "ospitare", which you have clearly understood correctly).
> Hope this helps.



The problem is that it is a short stay...but not a visit.
Reside = permanent. He doesn't really live there either, he is just staying for while....

Actually, when I first translated it I translated it as lived, they sent it back to because, to quote, 'non abita a roma, ma dove è ospitato per un breve periodo'....


(One of the problems with translating, with me at least, is that similar words in another language can confuse their English meanings/usages...)


----------



## L.Dex

AlabamaBoy said:


> Yes, you can use_ hosting _that way in American English, but it is slightly unusual.



Yes? Any suggestions for what could be better?


----------



## L.Dex

entrapta said:


> That's interesting...



Indeed, clearly my being unsure of its usage wasn't that strange!!!!!


----------



## london calling

"Host" in this context sounds odd to my British ears as well, I must admit.

What comes to my mind is "to put someone up", but I don't like it in the context of your sentence and I can't think of a better way to say it, unless you write something like "the city where he is staying", which is perhaps a trifle banal....


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Maybe: the city where the artist hangs his hat these days ?? probably an Americanism also.


----------



## underhouse

Can't "to give hospitality" be used?


----------



## entrapta

Wow nice...to hang someone's hat! I have to write this down...


----------



## london calling

AlabamaBoy said:


> Maybe: the city where the artist hangs his hat these days ?? probably an Americanism also.


Well, the British singer Paul Young sang "wherever he laid his hat was his home", didn't he, so even if it was originally AE we've since adopted it !


----------



## AlabamaBoy

underhouse said:


> Can't "to give hospitality" be used?


Rome, the city whose hospitality the artist current*ly* enjoys,

I am afraid "the city that gives him hospitality"sounds weird to me.


----------



## L.Dex

Seems a bit strange to me. Rome giving hospitality to an artist....

Sometimes the simplest things are the hardest!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo57

L.Dex said:


> My version:
> In a recent interview, Bob declared that there exists an axis between Rome, the city currently hosting the artist, and Istanbul, the city of his birth.
> 
> LDex


Hi there
How about something like:
   In a recent interview Bob stated that a link exists between Rome, the city that is _at the moment/for the time being/currently_ accommodating him, and Istanbul, his birth place. (or as above)

Ciao
Leo


----------



## -GS-

london calling said:


> "Host" in this context sounds odd to my British ears as well, I must admit.



Why does it seem stange to you? Don't misunderstand me, my curiosity is genuine. I've found this description of the verb "to host": 

_to perform the role of a host_. 

And "host" as a noun:

_A person who allows a guest, particularly into the host’s home._

So it seems reasonable and appropriate to me, since the city of Rome is ?_hosting_? Bob... but, again, I'm asking for your guidance! Do you mean that the verb "to host" would be better if referring to - for example - an important event, show etc.?


----------



## You little ripper!

GavinW said:


> "the city which he currently calls home"


 That would be my choice; it sounds much more natural.


----------



## L.Dex

-GS- said:


> Why does it seem stange to you? Don't misunderstand me, my curiosity is genuine. I've found this description of the verb "to host":
> 
> _to perform the role of a host_.
> 
> And "host" a noun:
> 
> _A person who allows a guest, particularly into the host’s home._
> 
> So it seems reasonable and appropriate to me, since the city of Rome is ?_hosting_? Bob... but, again, I'm asking for your guidance! Do you mean that the verb "to host" would be better if referring to - for example - an important event, show etc.?



That is more or less the way I see it. I was looking for other people's suggestions....


----------



## underhouse

Charles Costante said:


> That would be my choice; it sounds much more natural.


 
Even though this is different from the Italian expresson in my opinion...

I woud simply say: "the city where he is currently residing".


----------



## You little ripper!

underhouse said:


> Even though this is different from the Italian expresson in my opinion...


Underhouse, one of the meanings of 'ospitare' is _to house someone or something_. If I host someone I am asking that person to call my home his home for the time he is there. I don't see any difference.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

L.Dex said:


> Actually, when I first translated it I translated it as lived, they sent it back to because, to quote, 'non abita a roma, ma dove è ospitato per un breve periodo'....





underhouse said:


> I woud simply say: "the city where he is currently residing".


I think they would have the same problem with "is residing."
Can I assume that Aussies and Brits don't like "Rome, the city whose hospitality the artist currently enjoys,"?


----------



## You little ripper!

AlabamaBoy said:


> Can I assume that Aussies and Brits don't like "Rome, the city whose hospitality the artist currently enjoys,"?


This Aussie doesn't like it, AB; I much preferred your suggestion 'hangs his hat'.


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> This Aussie doesn't like it, AB; I much preferred your suggestion 'hangs his hat'.


Ditto this Brit!

@GS: yes, I would say a city hosts an event, not a person and yes, someone would perform his role as host, but he wouldn't "host" someone.


----------



## byrne

-GS- said:


> Why does it seem stange to you? Don't misunderstand me, my curiosity is genuine. I've found this description of the verb "to host":
> 
> _to perform the role of a host_.
> 
> And "host" as a noun:
> 
> _A person who allows a guest, particularly into the host’s home._
> 
> So it seems reasonable and appropriate to me, since the city of Rome is ?_hosting_? Bob... but, again, I'm asking for your guidance! Do you mean that the verb "to host" would be better if referring to - for example - an important event, show etc.?


 

I think if a city "hosts" someone or something (an event) it implies that the city is footing the bill and officially organises things. I don't think the writer is being hosted in an official capacity...?

maybe: 
_were the writer is currently sojourning/staying_


----------



## L.Dex

byrne said:


> I think if a city "hosts" someone or something (an event) it implies that the city is footing the bill and officially organises things. I don't think the writer is being hosted in an official capacity...?
> 
> maybe:
> _were the writer is currently sojourning/staying_



Sojourning? I looked at the definition on my Mac's dictionary and:

noun
a temporary stay: _her sojourn in Rome._


----------



## byrne

L.Dex said:


> Sojourning? I looked at the definition on my Mac's dictionary and:
> 
> noun
> a temporary stay: _her sojourn in Rome._


 
I mustn't have been paying attention but I thought his stay was temporary?


----------



## -GS-

byrne said:


> I think if a city "hosts" someone or something (an event) it implies that the city is footing the bill and officially organises things. I don't think the writer is being hosted in an official capacity...?
> 
> maybe:
> _were the writer is currently sojourning/staying_





london calling said:


> @GS: yes, I would say a city hosts an event, not a person and yes, someone would perform his role as host, but he wouldn't "host" someone.



Thanks for the clarification! It seems that the English verb "to host" and the Italian verb "ospitare", although very similar, differ substantially in their use.


----------



## L.Dex

byrne said:


> I mustn't have been paying attention but I thought his stay was temporary?



You're perfectly correct! The stay is temporary. What I was trying to say is that the translation is for a short stay in Rome, and that the dictionary, as an example, gave 'her sojourn in Rome'. It was an amusing coincidence....

Your suggestion was a good one! Thank you.


----------



## GavinW

-GS- said:


> Do you mean that the verb "to host" would be better if referring to - for example - an important event, show etc.?


 
Yes, exactly: an important event.
This is true of the verb "to host" and also of the related expression "to play host to sb/sthg" (where "sb" would most likely have to be a large group of people).


----------



## -GS-

GavinW said:


> Yes, exactly: an important event.
> This is true of the verb "to host" and also of the related expression "to play host to sb/sthg" (where "sb" would most likely have to be a large group of people).



Thanks for the explanation!


----------

